# Proof Of Cougars In Michigan!!!!!



## bambislayer42 (Oct 26, 2005)

December 10. 2005 6:59AM 
*Cougar confirmed in Berrien County*

Officials urge residents to keep pets inside if possible.


JEFF ROMIG
Tribune Staff Writer



A cougar is officially roaming Berrien County.

A doctor from the Michigan Wildlife Conservancy confirmed Friday that it was a large cat, and not a dog or coyote, that mauled a horse in Watervliet the weekend after Thanksgiving.

"It's as airtight as you can get in my opinion," Dr. Patrick Rusz, director of Wildlife Programs said following a necropsy that was performed on the horse Friday.

Earlier in the afternoon, Berrien Sheriff Paul Bailey had conveyed the same conclusion.

"It's definitely a cat," he said. 

Earlier this week, Berrien County Animal Control Manager Val Grimes issued a warning to Berrien County residents of the possibility that a mountain lion or cougar was on the loose.

She said there had been "all kinds" of sightings and rumors of some sort of large cat in the area over the past year, but nothing was confirmed until officials saw the damage done to this horse.

County officials are urging residents with outdoor pets or livestock to put them inside if at all possible.

"We need everyone to pay attention," Grimes said on Dec. 5. "If they can get them in, get them in."

She said animals should be in barns at night, and pets should not be allowed to run loose at any time. 

Rusz said they determined that it was a cougar because of the bite marks on the horse.

He said at least six of them went through the bone and another eight were "fairly deep," ripping at least 1 3/4 inches into the horse, which he said is consistent to the length of a typical cougar fang.

"It's definitely not a dog or a coyote," Rusz said.






*This cougar was found in western Alcona County in August 1997.* File Photo Courtesy Michigan Wildlife


----------



## HoytRLWinstonGuy (Aug 28, 2005)

I started hearing about big cats in the UP as far back as 1995 from guides and SCI people. I don't want them around stalking me when Im trout fishing or bird hunting. Survivors of attacks out west say that when the cats hit them they never heard them or saw them. They just went for the neck.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

If they are there , they are there. You don't have to change the way you hunt of fish, I am in Colorado and hunt and fish the back country all the time, never have had a problem yet, I take my wife and child most of the time, I know I can grab my daughter and the wife can fend for herself. I do carry a pistol on me though, don't have to worry about that ignorant safety inspection out here. Nor any couses just to carry on my waist. Cougars aren't any worse than bears. Les


----------



## HoytRLWinstonGuy (Aug 28, 2005)

I won't change the way that I hunt or fish, I just dont want them around and Ill do my best to keep them away if I can. Let 'em stay out west. Ive fished all over Montana, Utah, and Idaho with no worries, but the nice thing about MI is a relatively low abundance of apex predators.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

That is why you take your wife, I know I can outsprint her if needed.:evil: Les


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

bambislayer42 said:


> "It's as airtight as you can get in my opinion," Dr. Patrick Rusz


Blah Blah Blah ....... Dr. Rusz ...... enough said.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Yep, start the story with a Doctor from the MWC......and I just start to laugh!!!!

Yep, conclusive by just looking. No DNA, nothing...just looking at it! That Dr. Rusz, man he's as good as it gets!! He should be head of the Mi State Police Crime lab.....nobody would ever get away with a crime!!!


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Proof of Aliens in Michigan:


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Ninja said:


> Proof of Aliens in Michigan:


Won't believe that until I see a breeding population of them!


----------



## funebonz880 (Feb 17, 2004)

LOL....saw bigfoot the other day..had tea with him. Said he saw that cougar..Same with the one in Jackson county.

seriously though, if you hear of a cat near your home..or where you hunt.. you can get jumpy.. Like when i heard a cat was sighted on springport rd..and killed a horse. I was like, whoa i hunt on that road. Kinda scares you.


----------



## tela99 (Oct 13, 2004)

are you guys really worried about mtn lions? I live in CO where there is a season on them(abundant population) for 8 years and have never even seen one. Anywho, there have been cats in the U.P. for years (according to my uncle a long time yooper)


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Good to see another fellow from Colorado here, all this ruckus over a cougar, geez I had 'em in my backyard, cost $400 to get my Labs back legged fixed, at least he was smart enough to run, not stand and fight. Les


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

I live 2 miles from Waterviet. I saw the same report. The bite marks are consistant with that of a cougar. Hmmmmm... Lets think a bit.

Consistant....


Consistant....with a Mountain lion

Consistant....with a Leopard

Consistant ...with a Tiger

Consistant...with a Jaguar

So.. my conclusion is we must have Mountain lions, Leopards, Tigers & Jaguars right here is good 'ol Watervliet...Oh and the dreaded cougar!!

OH MY!! Glad I don't own a horse!

Mark


----------



## Arin (Jun 2, 2004)

Why doesnt anyone believe this Rusz guy? He sounds pretty able to assess these kind of things:

*Dr. Patrick Rusz*, Director of Wildlife Programs, Michigan Wildlife Conservancy. Ph.D. in wildlife ecology with a minor in environmental law, M.S., B.S. in fisheries and wildlife management - Michigan State University.

What else in Michigan would take on a horse? Why's everyone so skeptical about cougars coming back? The Coelacanth was rediscovered after 80 million years in '38, why can't cougars come back after a few hundred?


----------



## BDR (Dec 29, 2004)

I firmly believe there are cougars in Michigan.


----------



## funebonz880 (Feb 17, 2004)

Arin said:


> Why doesnt anyone believe this Rusz guy? He sounds pretty able to assess these kind of things:
> 
> *Dr. Patrick Rusz*, Director of Wildlife Programs, Michigan Wildlife Conservancy. Ph.D. in wildlife ecology with a minor in environmental law, M.S., B.S. in fisheries and wildlife management - Michigan State University.
> 
> What else in Michigan would take on a horse? Why's everyone so skeptical about cougars coming back? The Coelacanth was rediscovered after 80 million years in '38, why can't cougars come back after a few hundred?


 
Right there is why...LOL jk..had to do it.


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

Dr. Rusz has forgot more than most of us will ever know about animals. 

If he thinks it is consistant with a cat attack. He is most likely correct. This is the closest I have seen for having proof they are here in Michigan. The DNR was present during the necropsy too. Lets see what kind of report we get from them now. I am sure they will decline to comment on this horse attack. 

I do know we have Lions ,Tigers and Wolverines in Michigan.:lol:


I saw them on TV this fall. :yikes:


----------



## Arin (Jun 2, 2004)

Jeez, you people seem a little too skeptical. We've even had a DNR post pictures of a wolverine on here from MI. What would Rusz profit from making this up? Everyone used to be complaining about the DNR not recognizing the wolves and now everyone's skeptical about the cougars. I think I'll go with Rusz on this one. 11+ years for the PhD(estimate), 6-7 for other MS, 4-5 for other BS. If he doesnt know a cougar attack when he sees it, who does? Also, what in Michigan would kill a horse??


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Bigfoot  I don't see any reason they wouldn't be there. They have plenty of territory, any the food is there. Les


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

I myself, believe that they are here..... I enjoy hearing about sightings and such..... those of you that don't believe have your right, but you don't have to flap your lips and make this subject such a taboo on here.

Why are so many so skeptical? Fear of the unknown, there are those who if they can't control it, they fear it......

As for the comments like blah, blah, blah....... thats what I say to all of you skeptics.....


----------



## bambislayer42 (Oct 26, 2005)

a little more about the story. when the horse was attacked it waasnt killed..dnr came out and said it was a coyote attack...the owner then killed the horse because it couldnt be saved..on friday dr rusz had the horse exhumed and did the nocropsy on it and that is when it was determined it was a cougar...rumor was all week it was but not untill friday was it confirmed....all those that dont believe dont bother posting anymore...your just showing your ignorance


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

Bambislayer,

I would just like to thank you for sharing this with those of us that have a mind open enough to accept the possibilities and enjoy the reading.


----------



## JAS (Nov 16, 2005)

Everyone please keep your pants on. If and only if a cougar is there, the possibilities of it attacking someone is astronomical at best. I live here in CA, where they are all around. They dont like people. Even out west, it is very rare to see one. They are smart critters and like to be left alone. Seen their tracks all day during deer seaon. Never seen one though. I know they are there. I dont worry about it at all. The rule of thumb I have is if you see one, it is because the cat wants for you to see it. It will run away. No if you see two at once of the same size then be a little concerned. Could be two young males and they can be a bit goofy. Usually brothers who have not learned to catch their own game yet. Thats what I have heard.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

bambislayer42 said:


> a little more about the story. when the horse was attacked it waasnt killed..dnr came out and said it was a coyote attack...the owner then killed the horse because it couldnt be saved..on friday dr rusz had the horse exhumed and did the nocropsy on it and that is when it was determined it was a cougar...rumor was all week it was but not untill friday was it confirmed....all those that dont believe dont bother posting anymore...your just showing your ignorance


Before calling people ignorant, maybe you should look at some of the history of these threads on this forum...we have this thing called a search function, you should try it sometime. Not a single person has provided evidence, not a one! oh, there have been grandios claims, but nothing to back them up. Dr. Rusz claims are no different....no dna, nothing. Information he has given In the past has been thorughly discredit, along with other bunk from the MWC. Sorry I'm not a sheep and have an open mind. If you would have bothered to research this topic a bit, you'd see that most folks agree we have some Cougars running around, but many of us are still skeptical that they are from a wild population....and we have many good reasons...I won't waste your time, research it if you like. 
Until the MWC offers up proof that is backed up by other organizations, I'll continue to question them and Dr. Rusz.


----------



## msb (Apr 25, 2005)

There has been proof of cougars in Michigan...the DNR did dna tests on a hair sample from a car in the u.p. and also the one that was spotted near sleeping bear sand dunes. Both cases had nothing to do with the MWC other than the second case had a quote from Rusz in the newspaper.
When I was in the NLP hunting this year I was talking with the local store owners, both hunters, who stated they have seen 2 in the area mostly feeding on roadkill deer but have been unable to get pics. I asked the guy who rents us the cabin, another hunter, about it and he said he's seen large cat tracks but hasn't seen what made them. This is not far from where my friend seen one 5 or 6 years ago.
I believe we have them in Michigan, how many i don't know and the big question....do we have a breeding population?? Thats hard to know without more study...but if it's true about a pair where I hunt....I'm sure there will be alot more sightings in the next few years.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

msb said:


> There has been proof of cougars in Michigan...the DNR did dna tests on a hair sample from a car in the u.p. and also the one that was spotted near sleeping bear sand dunes.


Lots of em have been spotted...offers nothing in the way of proof ofwild Cougars though. Think you can get your hands on the info about the DNA from that Cougar in the UP?? Suppsoedly, some have tried, but finding its existance hasn't been easy. It may very well exists, but it hasn't been published.


----------



## msb (Apr 25, 2005)

from the dnr website

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,%207-153-10371_10402-109757--M_2005_2,00.html

but your right...it really doesn't tell you much


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Yeah, I have read that, but it's pretty vague.....I would like to know if it was wild. Supposedly that info can be gleened from the DNA but ?? 
I know they are around, I've seen tracks that I know for certain were Cougar in Cass county but it still does not prove to me that animal is wild....or atleast at some point in its life wasn't captive.


----------



## bambislayer42 (Oct 26, 2005)

but many of us are still skeptical that they are from a wild population....and we have many good reasons...I won't waste your time, research it if you like. 





where in the article does it say anything about a WILD cougar? just wondering why you brought this up when there is nothing in the article about it being a wild cat. it just says it was a cougar. :help:


----------



## huntnbrush (Oct 12, 2005)

OK, so if you that are posting such demeaning and negative comments also believe that some rogue cats could be roaming in the areas that the attacks and sightings are being reported what is the problem? I didn't see anybody state that it was from a native poulation (even Dr. Rusz) and yet you will bash the report as false and try to make it sound like anyone who believes that an attack like that could be from a cougar is a fool. Isn't it still an attack or a sighting whether the cat is native or not? Take your own advice and look at past threads, even the DNR admits to cougar being here this thread didn't start with any claims of a breeding population, just a claim that there is at least one cougar in the state.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I'm not the one that titled it "Proof of Cougars in MI" I didn't see any proof presented, just one man's opinion that it was a Cougar. And a man from the MWC which has serious credibility problems. If someone claims proof, I guess I expect proof. Or maybe they just better learn to pick their words a bit more appropriately.


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

In case anyone has not read the other 8,000 posts on this subject! If it is not in a tree with dogs barking at it, laying in the back of your pick-up truck, or a good quality video of it killing your livestock or pet your going to have doubters. Words are words and proof is proof!!!

I am no nuetral on the subject but if your going to post about something your cousins uncle once removed said, just go back and re-post one of the other topics. They all sound exactly the same. Geeesh.....


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

I think there has been more cougar sightings in Michigan over the past year than in Wyoming, Colorado and Montana combined this year alone. I want trail pics or better yet a video that is not grainy and from 300 yds away. Think about it we have more trail pics in this state of a wolverine than of cougars. I am not saying they are not out there because I have heard accounts of them too from credible people but we need PROOF first then we can talk and the MWC is not the group I'll accept proof from I need a DNR biologist or an expert on the subject to verify this. We have more sightings in southern LP than anywhere which is hard to beleive because I figured the UP is the first place we would ever see and verify their existence not Detroit or Benton Harbor  

AW


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

There was a request for a special cougar forum so eveyone could have these 'descussions' - and I use the term loosly  - 

They are all the same - please use the search mode and check them out.

One thing I know for sure, if a 'wild' cougar wanted to kill a horse - the horse would have been DEAD - it would not have to have been 'put to sleep'

Now if a large bob cat wanted to kill a horse - it might not fare so well, 'cat like' wounds DO NOT directly translate to 'cougar'. 

If we want to discuss this issue, lets remain civil and not get 'in the mud' with each other - 

I have said before, many many times, I don't think any clear thinking individual would dispute the fact that there ARE 'cougars' in Michigan.

But - just saying there are, just wont 'make it so'.

What is the agenda of the person(s) making these claims?

Watch what you wish for - because some, even the kind Dr sited in this thread, have an agenda, and that agenda is to close the Sleeping Bear National Seashore to people to 'protect' the 'cougar's' habitat.

And if they can push hard enough and prove (used loosly again) there are cougars in other areas (breeding populations, that is), they can have that land/habitat protected as well, shuting out hunters and sportsmen from access to these lands.

Caution my friends - while some may think a breading population of cougars will be/would be cool for the state - and it might be - it too maybe the down fall of some of our finest recreatial areas as the are closed to humans.

.02 c 

ferg....
play nice -


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Exactly! And watch as our DNR budget is strapped even more when they are forced to implement new policies and programs to "protect" and or regulate these animals. I'm just not that willing to jump to conclusions, and the fact remains, jumping to conclusions is all we seem to have at this point.


----------



## huntnbrush (Oct 12, 2005)

I agree catlike does force you to make a jump but isn't it also a jump to conclusions to say that the MWC wants to close Sleeping Bear and other areas to people in order to protect their habitat? I have seen no proof of these allegations either. You are right in saying the cougar debate will remain just that since the proof needs to go beyond existance in the state; to breeding populations; to beyond a single breeding family; to debate over population numbers and on and on. I personally have no agenda in this, nor do I care if there is a breeding or even a few rogue cougars roaming our fine state but I do believe BOTH sides of this issue need to use common sense and not state opinions as fact or be ready to take some lumps. Have to admit though I do enjoy reading some of these responses and wonder what would happen if anything were confirmed by DNR biologists as they don't seem to be credible when talking about deer. hmmm.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

See, I think our dnr bioligists are pretty credible. Those that don't think so usually have an issue with the fact that the dnr wants to lower the herd numbers or those folks just want to see a lot of deer. And some of these bioligists have already admitted that the population goals in some areas have been more than met, hence less doe permits in some areas. There ability to adjust based on their findings leads me to give them at least some credibility.

Just using that as an example.


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

huntnbrush said:


> I agree catlike does force you to make a jump but isn't it also a jump to conclusions to say that the MWC wants to close Sleeping Bear and other areas to people in order to protect their habitat? .


I'm not going to go looking for it now - but do a cougar search of the threads or a MWC search and you'll see that their agenda is clear - it's all been posted and documented (not by me either, I'm in the middle of the road on this one, I'd like for there to be some cougars and think there are some, but I'm not sure it's a 'good thing'), here before, and my statement is based on those previous threads - 

ferg.....


----------



## Arin (Jun 2, 2004)

A bobcat attacking a horse? Am I the only one that can't imagine a 40lb bobcat(at most) attacking a horse(a few hundred pounds?)? I personally dont think that all these sightings are made up or from pets let loose. I don't really see much 'fame' in saying you saw a cougar in Michigan, why would they do it?


----------



## bambislayer42 (Oct 26, 2005)

bambislayer42 said:


> December 10. 2005 6:59AM
> 
> *This cougar was found in western Alcona County in August 1997.* File Photo Courtesy Michigan Wildlife


 

even though i didnt see this cat with my own eyes this is PROOF enough for me..a pic from the michigan wildlife...thats why i titled it "proof of cougars in michigan" if this isnt proof enough for you. why would dna be proof for you? they could just say yes it was cougar dna...whats the difference?


----------



## walleyechaser (Jan 12, 2001)

I'm not taking a shot at you but showing a picture and saying where it was taken doesn't necessarily prove the picture was taken where stated.
I'm PMing you a prime example of this type of hype from seemingly credible sources.


----------



## bambislayer42 (Oct 26, 2005)

walleyechaser said:


> I'm not taking a shot at you but showing a picture and saying where it was taken doesn't necessarily prove the picture was taken where stated.
> I'm PMing you a prime example of this type of hype from seemingly credible sources.


 
i didnt find this pic it was taken out of the south bend tribune. along with the original story. i figured it was a credible pic


----------



## n.pike (Aug 23, 2002)

Actually, I believe that is one of the few credible pictures. The cat in Alcona County was seen by a local DNR officer. There was a pair of cats in the area, often seen near Bissonette rd. 

I personally believe there are some cats around this area. But the MWC experts are suspect in my opinion. They do need some tangible proof. Not to satisfy me, I have personally seen the cat on Wynn Rd west of M-65. Not a big deal to me. But Rusz does seem to be seeking attention and making claims before he has the whole story.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

.... were trying to verify A WILD, BREEDING POPULATION! (and it hasn't been done!)

BTW, Dr Rusz stands to profit significantly through confirmation of cougars in MI - ever been to one of his "meetings"? or paid to join the MWC? ($35 for 6 Newsletters) *Big credibility issues IMO.*

Also, right on Esox! (below)


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Cougars? Yes.
Wild cougars that migrated here on their own? No.
MWC Et Al have an interest in proving there are cougars so they can shut down our lands? Hell yes.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

bambislayer42 said:


> i didnt find this pic it was taken out of the south bend tribune. along with the original story. i figured it was a credible pic


Maybe it is, maybe it isn't but, that is an Indiana Newspaper and I thought we were talking about Michigan all this time.  I also highly suspect that that picture was taken from some archieve someplace other than Indiana or Michigan but hey, just my opinion.


----------



## Big50blaster (Feb 4, 2005)

Swamp Monster said:


> That Dr. Rusz, man he's as good as it gets!! He should be head of the Mi State Police Crime lab.....nobody would ever get away with a crime!!!


funny you mentoin the MI state police crime lab. That thare forensic crime sene investigator David Townshend from the MI State Police did confirm two cougars in monroe county MI.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Big50blaster said:


> funny you mentoin the MI state police crime lab. That thare forensic crime sene investigator David Townshend from the MI State Police did confirm two cougars in monroe county MI.



I knew somebody would pick up on the exact reason I made that comment the way I did!!  Those two would make a great team!!


----------



## U.P. Whackmaster (Oct 13, 2005)

I find it hard not to belive there are big cats here in MI. On two occasions, I have seen what I think are cougars crossing the highway. I witnessed this on two different stretches of road. The first was outside of Crystal Falls between there and Sagola here in the U.P. The other was on the way to Green Bay, just outside of Newald, WI. I have seen many coyotes, wolves, bobcats and what I saw fit the profile of a puma/ cougar. Long body, tan or buckskin in color, with a cat-head and long tail. 
 The thing that amazes me is many of my friends are bear houndsmen. In a typical season they log thousands of miles, many of them cross-country. To my knowledge, they have never run across or treed a cougar. Many of these same hounds are used to hunt cats out west so they can differentiate between a bear and cat. 
 Is there that small of a population that they haven`t run across one? With so many sightings, there appears to be a few out there. I guess when one of us sees one up close and personal, we smolder its butt adn take lots of pics. Then we`ll have our proof! If anyone comes up with a better idea, let me know. I see one and my trigger finger will get mighty itchy.


----------



## Arin (Jun 2, 2004)

Then people would just say the pictures are from California and the vets/whoever that examined it are being bribed by the DNR..


----------



## n.pike (Aug 23, 2002)

Arin said:


> Then people would just say the pictures are from California and the vets/whoever that examined it are being bribed by the DNR..


That is exactly what happened with the dead cat in Hale. Conspiracy theories abounded. Now it is buried on a farm on ....rd south of town. The guys that shot it did not want the hassle. Cant blame them. Dont know if it was wild or released, just that it was a dead cat.

And this is FIRST hand knowledge, not a story I heard from a guy's friends cousin.


----------



## Arin (Jun 2, 2004)

I know if I saw a cougar I wouldnt post here about it..


----------



## Bwana (Sep 28, 2004)

ESOX said:


> Cougars? Yes.
> Wild cougars that migrated here on their own? No.


Come'on ESOX! Declareing there are no Cougars that migrated here on their own is as bad as those that make opposite declarations. :lol: 

While this topic makes for great discussion on an internet forum, the fact of the matter is that we really don't know. But a confirmed Wild Western Cougar made it to Iowa, and if they can make it to Iowa, it is not too far of a stretch for them to make it to Michigan. Just my .02.

Another conspiracy, while in Presque Isle this year we heard the meanest sounding yotes we have ever heard. Funny thing was, they weren't even that close. As an experienced Predator Hunter, I have to wonder if we heard yotes or something else............ It makes one wonder if more than one of our UP Wolves made it across the ice last year?


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Arin said:


> I know if I saw a cougar I wouldnt post here about it..


Tell it like it is then prepare for the worst.


----------



## tibs36 (Dec 15, 2005)

About two weeks ago they confirmed a couger had killed a horse in SW MI, local DNR said it was on but I think they didnt want to scare anyone. Not sure if it was released or wild.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

I do believe...I do.....I do.....I do.....I do.....I do....I do.....I do.....I do believe...C'mon TODO let's get outta here fast......They'll get me and my little dog too.....:yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

tibs36 said:


> About two weeks ago they confirmed a couger had killed a horse in SW MI, local DNR said it was on but I think they didnt want to scare anyone. Not sure if it was released or wild.


They did? Really?   

Did you read this thread?    


ferg....


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Ferg said:


> They did? Really?
> 
> Did you read this thread?
> 
> ...



LMAO!!! I thought the same thing.

Hello......hello, anybody there? Hello?


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Swamp Monster said:


> LMAO!!! I thought the same thing.
> 
> Hello......hello, anybody there? Hello?


:lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## scoot (Jul 4, 2001)

I believe they are around. I know a guy thats seen one up near the town of Luther. Also I believe there is a pic or one near there at a party store or gas station or something. Curious what it matters if its wild or captive? Cant they reproduce either way? Or is it just curiousity? Anyway I dont see a point in debating whether or not they're here. They are. I find it hard to believe every single person saying theyve seen one is a liar.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Violator22 said:


> I am not disputing Cougars in Michigan, I believe they are there, but too many people are seeing them, cougars are a very solitary creature, if they don't want to be seen, they won't be seen, most people out here hunt them with dogs, just to be able to find them. They are not like Bobcats, and *they are not the demon that everyone makes them out to be,*


 
Now here's some sound advice. There may be a few running around that have been released by private parties with a motive (the MWC has done huge damage to themselves and a viable study of the issue with their unceasing drumbeating).

What strikes me as humorous, being a variation of the cry "The sky is falling", are the guys who these "news" articles and threads like this a feel they must now enter the woods fully armed and prepared to duel to the death for their very survival. Hell, your cat is in far more danger than you are...........Just a bit of humor lads, a bit of humor!........:lol:


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Whit does that mean you actually only troutfish with a rod and real????? Since the cougars come hear it is harder to fish with the sawed off 12 guage on my back at all times :lol: 
AW


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Adam Waszak said:


> Hey Whit does that mean you actually only troutfish with a rod and real????? Since the cougars come hear it is harder to fish with the sawed off 12 guage on my back at all times :lol:
> AW


Yes Adam, I fish unarmed!!! I like to live on the edge!!!..........:lol:


----------



## bownutty (Dec 30, 2005)

The cats are in the UP. Personally I have not seen one, but I know people who have. I have no reason what so ever to doubt them. My aunt had one sitting under her bird feeder in the Cedar Bay area, Keweenaw Co, in the middle of the day this September. One sighted by family friends on the Lake Linden hill between Lake Linden and Calumet, Houghton Co. Buddy I work with's father lives in Big Bay and saw one cross Lighthouse Rd. Tracks of this cat were photographed in the snow.


----------



## Fecus (Apr 12, 2006)

Cougars are nocturnal and they live up in the trees seeing one takes a lot of luck. I do believe there is a small population in Michigan.

Even if your housecat does not want to be seen, believe me you wont find them. Bring out the food and the appear like an apperition.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Mano e Cougaro I think I could hold my own. As long as I saw him coming. If i could wear a hockey helmet and Carhart coveralls the cougar would be in trouble.:mischeif:


----------



## jeb (Nov 15, 2005)

Go to WLNS.COM and look for story Number of local cougar sightings up. This is in Jackson county Michigan. http://wlns.com/Global/SearchResults.asp?qu=Cougars&x=11&y=11:yikes:


----------



## goemado (Feb 5, 2005)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> Mano e Cougaro I think I could hold my own. As long as I saw him coming. If i could wear a hockey helmet and Carhart coveralls the cougar would be in trouble.:mischeif:


Really? What of your own would you be holding and for how long? 

My money is on you being kitty food.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Probably, but it always makes for a good conversation at deer camp......:lol:

Still think I could hold my own for a little while.


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

For the few that MAY get North DAkota Outdoors, they have an excellent article published int he july 2006 magazine. It is called, "Mountain Lion Evidence" The point of the article is attempting to establish the numbers of cougars that are currently living in North Dakota. They talk much about the type of habitat needed for a mountain lion, that habitat is dense vegatation and is for their benefit of catching prey. They also talk about how they travel, that they do not live just on your back 40......they are travelers. They said that if animals don't have the "sneak and Peak" ambush habitat needed for survival and a large amount of space secluded from humans......It won't stick around. The biologists claim that mountain lions travel over a large area....from like 50 to several hundred miles. They confirmed 1 study cat in South Dakota(it's wherabouts were monitored) The cat was last heard from as it made it 's way through northwestern MN before moving into Manitoba Canada. This article confirmed a lot of possibilities for me. They KNOW ND has lions but don't have a clue how many, etc.......... For a state that does not have the resources to focus on Mountain lions.......I believe there is a good chance that there are a few living/traveling through Michigan!

I might try and get permission to post the article if anyone is interested.....

Dave


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Cougars do NOT require dense vegetation as habitat...if so, I have no idea how they've survived in states like Nevada, Arizona, New Mexico, and southern California, where they're lunching on mountain bikers. That should have said "wild spaces".

And yes, I believe it's very possible we have a wild cat or two in Michigan's UP, but in Battle Creek? Monroe? Sterling Heights? Oxford?? And everywhere else in southern Michigan that cougars have reportedly been seen?


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

Linda G. said:


> Cougars do NOT require dense vegetation as habitat..


Linda, dense vegeation was verbatum out of the article....though I do not disagree with you...............

Dave


----------



## goemado (Feb 5, 2005)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> Probably, but it always makes for a good conversation at deer camp......:lol:
> 
> Still think I could hold my own for a little while.


That it does.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

My money's on the cougar, Carhart's / helmet and I'll even give you a pocket knife.

My 9# kitty cat decided one day that he was tired of having the vet put catheters in him. If a sick 9# kitty can do what he did, I'm just hoping a cougar crushes my skull on his first bite.

Sprinkle your hunting buddies' clothes with cat nip, and you'll be fine.

FBD, Holland, MI


----------



## Macker (Apr 27, 2004)

Don't understand why people are so "No cougar's in michigan, I don't want them here that is why i came here". I am pretty sure they were here frist. If you are scared of them well then hunt safe, and smart pretty soon people will want to take out the damn bears because they scare them to. This goes for the Wolverine pop as well. People say they don't want them this and that. I don't know if i am wrong or not but Michigan is Suppose  to be a sportsMAN's dream place. Not a chucke Cheese for people who can't handel the woods. Just my thoughts.. and if people want to say well what if they killed my hourse, or dog or some other nonsense well then it would be my fault for not taking care of my stuff..


----------

